# Charles Daly Model 106 over under



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

Does anyone have any opinions on the Charles Daly over unders. Have been looking at getting one and just wonder what the thoughts are on them?


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I have A charles daily over and Under. I love it. Its a 20 gauge. I use a different gun for everything. So I only have expiernce hunting upland game with it. ( Pheasants, Grouse, Partridge ) It does the job, its light and it fits me well. I think I paid some around $1000 for it. I have owned it for about 2 1/2 years.


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

upland hunting was my intentions for buying this gun, must be a lesser gun then yours due to half the price. Thanks for the response.


----------

